# keyboard types double letters



## AnnieBH (Jul 25, 2010)

All of a sudden the keyboard on my Sony Vaio laptop types double letters. It happens whether I'm typing on the laptop keyboard itself or on an external USB wireless keyboard. What is wrong and how can I fix it? Everything was fine until this morning, and no, I didn't add any new software or hardware. My antivirus software is up to date and running, and everything else on the computer seems fine.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Check the keyboard repeat rate in Control Panel.


----------



## AnnieBH (Jul 25, 2010)

Tried that. Changed settings, i.e. long to short, etc. Didn't make a difference.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Clean the keyboard?
It could be a mechanical problem.


----------



## AnnieBH (Jul 25, 2010)

We have always used an external keyboard and monitor with the notebook computer. Yesterday, some ice cream dripped on the external keyboard, and this morning the problem started. We decided that the liquid was probably to blame, so we took away the external keyboard, opened the notebook and tried to use the built-in keyboard. That keyboard also produces double letters, and it has never even had dust on it, let alone food or liquid. Tried a brand new external keyboard, and still the double letters. Could a problem with the original external keyboard have caused a problem to occur with the built-in keyboard? I'm at a loss.......... 

Or, is the problem not with either keyboard, but rather with the computer itself? The notebook is 3+ years old, running Windows Vista Business.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

It won't hurt to tun the laptop over and gently tap it to dislodge any dust/dirt, but my next guess is going to be poltergeists.


----------



## AnnieBH (Jul 25, 2010)

I'll try turning it over and hope something gets dislodged. I actually think the poltergeist theory is the answer At this point, if that doesn't work, it's not worth it to repair it. It's too old, and Vista is the pits. Time to cut our losses and get a new desktop computer with Windows 7. Lots fewer problems, and easier to fix when something goes wrong. However, I'm still open to any other theories that may be out there before giving up,


----------



## MrsGrey (Mar 12, 2007)

I have just bought a new Vaio and I have exxaactly the same problem, and it seems to have got worse over thee few daays i have had it. Nothing spilt into it, no otheer problems and I have never had this problem with my typing before. I have lookeed for how to adjust the keyboard repeat ratte but can't find it. I am running Windowss 7. Can anyone give me the ppath to adjust, *** aa first try at fixing this? Thanks.


----------

